# Proteccion para NMOS 500 corto circuito en salida de parlantes



## xxpopoxx (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola, ya hace un tiempo arme el nmos 500 el cual tiene un sonido genial, el unico problema que le encuentro es que no trae proteccion contra corto circuito en la salida, si alguien me puede dar una mano estaria muy agradecido.
http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/5353/nmos.jpg
trate de adaptar este circuito pero simulandolo con el proteus no funciona para este ampli asi tal cual como esta.
http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/short_circuit_protection.htm

Quedo a la espera de sus respuestas, muchas gracias Ramiro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2010)

Hay en el foro un protector de etapas de salida "Adaptable" a ese esquema, pero no recuerdo donde.
Mira en esta dirección 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## zopilote (Feb 2, 2010)

Lo único que pude implementar fue un protector de dc con retardo para proteger los parlantes, no obtuve mucha informacion para sobrecargas y de como hacerlo a potencia superiones a 250W y el tuyo de 500W, solo me estanque con el UPC1237 que viene en algunas potencias, y no tengo circuitos que usen el pin 1, que es el que tu quieres. Yo deje de tratar de ponerlo,  por disponibilidad de informacion y componentes, suerte.

Etolipoz
-------


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2010)

Zopilote:
El pin 1 de uPC1237 no tiene nada conectado por que por problemas de patentes no pudieron incluir el circuito de detección de sobrecarga. Al menos eso dice en la datasheet que yo tengo (pero lo dice muy chiquito y medio escondido).


----------



## zopilote (Feb 2, 2010)

Si noto que en data del integrado no dice nada, y no se encuentra información si esta habilitado este pin. habra que buscarse otro sistema.

Etolipoz
-------


----------



## xxpopoxx (Feb 2, 2010)

Yo sigo buscando algun circuito que pueda adaptar pero como uds dicen, hay muy pocos, tambien le mande un mail al que hizo el diseño del ampli a ver si me da alguna respuesta.


----------



## xxpopoxx (Feb 2, 2010)

Si tienen un momento libre miren mi ampli y diganme como puedo ponerle proteccion contra cortocircuito, muchas gracias https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/proteccion-nmos-500-corto-circuito-salida-parlantes-30683/


----------



## xxpopoxx (Feb 4, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hay en el foro un protector de etapas de salida "Adaptable" a ese esquema, pero no recuerdo donde.
> Mira en esta dirección
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php



Recorri todos los post pero no encuentro el que me decis,de ultima un fusible de 8A podria proteger el ampli no seria lo suficiente rapido para que no se quemen los fets?

Saludos Ramiro


----------



## juancanext (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola   leete este  archivo  que e s  el  que  uso  para  proteger  mis amplis.

debes  saber  la tension  base emisor. midela  para  hacer  los  calculos.
sugiero  usar   en ves  de mpsa42/92    bd139/140  .

esta  es  la proteccion del ampli  LYNX-v3


----------



## Sagelectro (Abr 4, 2010)

hola fijate en el buscador del foro,ahi esta el circuito de una proteccion contra corto,junto con el diagrama de un ampli,el ampli no se si funciona pero la proteccion si por que yo lo arme y anda muy bien,el tema es que tenes que adaptarlo a tu circuito,que es algo que yo tambien tuve que hacer,lo adapte al amplificador de elliot sonud proyecto 68,un ampli bastante conocido de 300w,bueno espero te sirva y lo puedas armar,saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco (Abr 7, 2010)

Para cortocircuitos no tengo nada, pero te paso el protector de DC de QUASI bajado de la página del autor por si no lo tenés.
Un abrazo


----------



## arlenis (Abr 7, 2010)

hola xxpopoxx no te preocupes ya casi voy mostral un circuito de proteccion contra corto circuito ytemperatura yretardo y proteccion dc + y-. ya lo estoy probando y funciona de maravilla .


----------

